

Scribd.com - New Media Life Cycle Analysis - tplDrew2
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13465814/New-Media-Life-Cycle-Analysis-Scribdcom
With their formal publisher announcements this week, Scribd.com is officially entering the monetization phase of the life cycle.
======
axod
Original post (Which isn't on iPaper, and so is readable)

[http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/03/if-youre-not-on-
scr...](http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/03/if-youre-not-on-scribd-you-
should-be/)

~~~
silentOpen
Can you explain in simple words what value they add to documents, please? Is
it the format conversion? The embeddability? I don't understand the market.

~~~
axod
I don't think anyone does. It's an enigma.

